# locust what does it look like



## tumm21 (Nov 17, 2011)

just picked up a load of locust but im not sure if thats what it really is.  it has a real thick bark.  can u guys send me a pick of it bucked


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 17, 2011)

We have a lot of locust in NJ-I haven't found any yet this year though-this is from a few years back:


----------



## fossil (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty much just like this.

Oh, wait...you meant the_ tree_.  Sorry, nevermind.   :red:


----------



## tumm21 (Nov 17, 2011)

yep what i have is locust  does it burn good


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 17, 2011)

tumm21 said:
			
		

> yep what i have is locust  does it burn good



Pack your firebox full of good dry locust and you'll get hot all night burns or darn close.  It seems to season quicker than oak but burns just as well if not better.  I love the stuff.


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 17, 2011)

Should be very thick bark with greenish-yellow wood.  If you just cut it should be heavy for its size.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 17, 2011)

I have harvested about 5 cords of Black Locust this year. Good stuff. Can be a little hard to get started, but seasons in a year and burns hot and long.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2011)

Steve that's some awesome looking firewood! Sounds like you've got some great firewood connections to be getting so much Locust!

Ray


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 17, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Steve that's some awesome looking firewood! Sounds like you've got some great firewood connections to be getting so much Locust!
> 
> Ray



It's like the stuff grows on trees or something!


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, all of the comments and pictures are correct........for Black Locust.   Honey Locust ain't no slouch either ;-P  Some even rate it higher than Black Locust.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 18, 2011)

Some of my BLACK LOCUST pics:













Dry seed pods in mid-winter:


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like what I just scrounged....only half a P/U truck load....but hey, it was free (doin' my happy dance)


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 18, 2011)

Beer Belly said:
			
		

> Looks like what I just scrounged....only half a P/U truck load....but hey, it was free (doin' my happy dance)



Im tickled pink with my small pickup load I scored this week, Id love to have a few cords but it really doesnt grow around here, it seems to be closer to water and sandy soils.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 18, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> Beer Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The damn things are everywhere down here but the ones I see are all still standing unfortunately!  :lol:  They're considered an invasive species though so I was going to contact a friend who is a member of the NJ invasive species strike team about seeing if they ever selectively log them in some of the preserved forest land around here.


----------



## basswidow (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone in Morris County (Morristown NJ)  I can give you 3 specific spots where BL is bucked and sitting on the road side for free - just PM me.  It's kind of far for me to come back down and mess with.  And - I also don't feel it holds a candle to oak.  HA - look at me - I'm a wood snob!


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 18, 2011)

I would love to trade a cord of my seasoned Black Locust for a cord of seasoned Red Oak.
 I am a wood snob too and I am not ashamed of it. I can only be one because I worked my ass of getting so far ahead.


----------



## albert1029 (Nov 20, 2011)

I cut and split a couple of Black Locust that had been standing dead for about a year to where to bark falls off easily. My question is how long after it's split would it take to consider it seasoned? I have about a cord that has been stacked for a year. Just wondering how much of a start do you get on a BL that has been a leaner for about a year. Thanks.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 20, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I would love to trade a cord of my seasoned Black Locust for a cord of seasoned Red Oak.
> I am a wood snob too and I am not ashamed of it. I can only be one because I worked my ass of getting so far ahead.



Meet you half way, Ill load up my truck with red oak since and you load yours up with BL.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 20, 2011)

woodland guy said:
			
		

> I cut and split a couple of Black Locust that had been standing dead for about a year to where to bark falls off easily. My question is how long after it's split would it take to consider it seasoned? I have about a cord that has been stacked for a year. Just wondering how much of a start do you get on a BL that has been a leaner for about a year. Thanks.



I would be very surprised if it isn't ready to go now.  Welcome to the forum.

As far as burning locust, it starts just fine on a decent coal bed with a little pine under the load.


----------



## albert1029 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. It's still a little light-colored but maybe being a leaner and up off the ground for so long helps it dry a little.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 21, 2011)

Split it now and it will be probably be burnable by February if it is in the sun and wind.


----------

